# Young pied blue and blue agouti bucks



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sonata's and Deep Blue's litter produced a bunch of boys; also included are a couple of long haired curly boys from the truckmousies. They are clustered around my hand for a treat of bread crumbs and crushed kibble, which made a good ice breaker as they were a little shy of The Hand at the start. How many different bluish shades are in this photo? I'm blowing up the pix to see for myself, and to choose the next buck for my blue tricolor breeding. How quickly they grow! They are moving to a bigger tank tonight.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very handsome!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

moustress I like these! So much!!!!!!
For my tri litter I am tri-ing, lol, can I use a^t crossed with a tri mouse? Or would it have to be a true a/a s/s?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

a^t will give you fox tris, as the belly color reverts. I had dreamed of blue fox tris myself, but was told it wouldn't happen and was also told that I'd figure it out on my own if I sat and thought about it for awhile. Now my brain is busy wondering if one could get a fox belly to revert to orange...probably not, but it's the sort of thing I sometimes roll over in my head as I wait for sleep. (Yes, I DO dream about mousies from time to time!) I have had blue tans in the past, and they were quite lovely.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

oooh. So I guess I have a decision to make!!! One more litter from my piebald boy or a litter from his piebald tan son. Fox could be interesting. Blue fox is striking..!
I think I did read that the tan gene and tri genes don't both show together...hmm? :?:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For spl to show, you need c, which dilutes your a^t to fox rather than tan. I don't see why you couldn't have a fox tri, though it wouldn't be as striking, since you already have a white background and splotches of color, but I don't see how you could have a tan tri.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Love the cream puff :lol: :lol:


----------

